# Hawaii Reviews for January 2007



## billhall (Jan 1, 2007)

Hawaii Reviews for January 2007!


----------



## billhall (Jan 1, 2007)

*Pono Kai, Kauai,  12/23/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pono Kai Resort 
Reviewer:   Mike Ekinaka​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jan 1, 2007)

*Maui Lea at Maui Hill, Maui,  12/7/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Maui Lea at Maui Hill 
Reviewer:   v. j. bowman​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jan 1, 2007)

*Papakea Resort  Maui    12/21/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Papakea Beach Resort 
Reviewer:   Jessica​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jan 12, 2007)

*Point at Poipu Sunterra (former Embassy Poipu), Kauai, 1/10/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


The Point at Poipu , a Sunterra Resort was Embassy Vacation 
Reviewer:   jcrist​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jan 15, 2007)

*Mauna Loa Village, Big Island*

*Reviews received and posted*


Mauna Loa Village by the Sea 
Reviewer:   ehollin​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jan 15, 2007)

*Marriott Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 1/07/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Kauai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   William Tilley​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jan 16, 2007)

*Hilton Hawaiian Village, Oahu, 1/6/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hilton Hawaiian Village 
Reviewer:   Andy Mukk​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jan 28, 2007)

*Fairfield Hawaii at Waikiki Beach, Oahu,  1/18/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Fairfield Hawaii at Waikiki Beach 
Reviewer:   roadsister​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------

